# Where to get material to wrap sub enclosure?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

my friend and I will try to build our own sub enclosure. Anyone have any idea as to where we could buy the carpet or vinyl to wrap / cover the box?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I got mine at Home Depot. All I can remember was it was pricey


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

they have both the carpet and vinyl?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like upholstery shop stuff. Maybe a sewing place like Fabricland or similar. I used to carpet my own sub and amp racks. It's just thin carpet and staples, hot glue, iirc

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

i just called Fabricland and they just have the speaker cloth. Any other suggestions as to where I could get the carpet?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Read this:
Where Can I Get Speaker Carpet?! - Third Generation F-Body Message Boards


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Try bpg if u in Richmond there an awesome audio , acoustic carpet or trunk liner or Soundsgood if ur around Burnaby or coquitlam


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

If u want to use vinyl u have to have good wood working skills cause vinyl will show everything carpet hides a lot of imperfections


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Will try bpg and soundsgood....


----------

